# Time to Go Moose hunting in ALASKA



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

If anyone's bored and wants to hunt moose in Alaska, lets get with it :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

god how i wish i was there :beer:

i got about another month before before i can go out moose hunting, but gonna fill the void with some bear and goose hunting 

would the moose be in the rut up there yet?, they should start down here in a couple of weeks for the first rut.


----------

